# London on 90K or Sydney on 155K



## irish_gal (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm from dublin ireland, and have been looking to relocate to sydney or london. 
I've just been offered a salary of 140k, with bonus of 15-30K a year, and a company offering me the 457 visa. 
However i've also got a packe of 90K in london, in a similar job and i'm wondering if anyone knows the differnet in cost of living and which might be the best job to accept. 
Obviously i know the two lifestyles will be very different, and i love the sunshine, and beach lifestyle, but i also love london. 
I've only been to sydney for 3 days before, but have never heard a bad word about it, everyone i know loves it. 
However i'm curious if anyone can help me with cost of living, would i have a much better lifestyle in one place over the other based on the salaries offered?
I've heard sydney has become very expensive over the last few years, so no idea if 140 base and 15-30 bonus is good or not. 
Any help would be appreciated, i've been doing a lot of reserach online, but maybe i'll find someone from london who relocated to sydney and can easily compare the two.


----------



## irish_gal (Apr 18, 2011)

oh i should also add i'm a 30 year old single girl, so it's just me


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The London wage is far superior but you can live fabously well for a single on that wage. For a family it would be average though.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Which ever route you decide, I'll marry you


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Which ever route you decide, I'll marry you


:jaw::rofl::rofl:


----------



## irish_gal (Apr 18, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Which ever route you decide, I'll marry you


Haha thanks for the offer, i take it you've lived in both, do you think one is better than the other. Trying to make a list of pros and cons and what to chose, but it's hard to know what is best, as they are both very different pros and cons.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from dublin ireland, and have been looking to relocate to sydney or london.
> I've just been offered a salary of 140k, with bonus of 15-30K a year, and a company offering me the 457 visa.
> ...


How likely are you to get that size of bonus, they're not referring to the lafha are they? or will that be in addition to the bonus?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

amaslam said:


> :jaw::rofl::rofl:


Sorry chum. You dropped the ball. No amount of jaw dropping and rolling on the floor will correct that. Next time, just act quicker.   :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1: :spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:


----------



## irish_gal (Apr 18, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> How likely are you to get that size of bonus, they're not referring to the lafha are they? or will that be in addition to the bonus?


No it's not the LAFHA, which i've seen a lot about on here, i never heard about it from my employer. i think like any job it's not guaranteed, but they usually pay 15K and it good years 30K, it's been around 22.2 in recent years.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

irish_gal said:


> Haha thanks for the offer, i take it you've lived in both, do you think one is better than the other. Trying to make a list of pros and cons and what to chose, but it's hard to know what is best, as they are both very different pros and cons.


Haha, no I haven't unfortunately, but currently living in London on about half that! I'm looking to move to Oz maybe next year (via Canada!) and from what I have read that should be more than sufficient to live a good lifestyle, especially if you are single. You're right it does seem very expensive, but I think the issue you may have is not the money thing so much as being so far away from friends and family... this is where I come in!   Joking aside, a lot of people seem to return due to this reason.

I don't know what field you work in and so it may be very easy to get another job offer in Oz, but for a lot of people it is very difficult... you will always be able to get another job in London... I'm sure others that are actually there will be able to help with actual costs etc.

I've lived in and around London my whole life, so I am biased and want to experience somewhere else, but some people seem to like it around here!



ausimmi said:


> Sorry chum. You dropped the ball. No amount of jaw dropping and rolling on the floor will correct that. Next time, just act quicker.   :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1: :spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:


Hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

My two cents, since I just can't bear seeing concrete facts getting ignore. The going conversion rate between GBP and AUD is 1.55152 AUD to 1 GBP. So 90K translates to 139636.8 AUD. Slightly less than the 140K base salary you are being offered. Now just take into account the cost of living at both places and see how much better off you are. Of course, that is assuming that money is your thing. Other factors such as family etc. are you personal preference. One more thing is that the economy is down in Britiain and Europe in general. From what I have heard from Pakistani friends, the first offerings go to Britishers/Westerners and then the left over jobs are filled by Pakistani/Indians/etc. So the job market from the perspective of '3rd' tier workers is BAD. (And if 3rd tier screams of racial discrimination - go figure!!!  ).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

One question I'd like to hear more from you about is:

What do you hope to get out of a move to Australia. Beaches and lifestyle abound in many places around the world. Do you have a 2-3 yr sort of plan or more a 'let's see where it takes me' kind of plan.

Money is obviously important but are you a work many hours kind of person? Do you expect things like stores and shops to be open late and would be angry/sad if that wasn't true?



irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from dublin ireland, and have been looking to relocate to sydney or london.
> I've just been offered a salary of 140k, with bonus of 15-30K a year, and a company offering me the 457 visa.
> ...


----------



## irish_gal (Apr 18, 2011)

amaslam said:


> One question I'd like to hear more from you about is:
> 
> What do you hope to get out of a move to Australia. Beaches and lifestyle abound in many places around the world. Do you have a 2-3 yr sort of plan or more a 'let's see where it takes me' kind of plan.
> 
> Money is obviously important but are you a work many hours kind of person? Do you expect things like stores and shops to be open late and would be angry/sad if that wasn't true?


hey it's good question, 

i've spent the last 3 and half years living in bermuda, a small tax free island with 60K people on it. i loved the beach lifestyle, as i'm a total water baby, love to dive, swim, surf, kitesurf, sail etc. However after 3 years the smallness of the place got to me, oit's only 20Miles long, 2 miles wide. So i was trying to think of somewhere where i can do all the things i love, with warm weather, but still have the hussle and bussle of a big city as well. I thought sydney was a good place to try get a job, and got an offer and visa application a month ago. 
however possible drawbacks to me, i've already spent 3 and half years on a work permit, living somewhere, knowing if something happened you've 28 days to get out. Which never really bothered me there, but once again i'd be doing the same type of thing. Having being away from home for 3 plus years, i wonder if i'll be ok missing out on all my friends lives go on, like marriages/babies ( even though i don't want that ) however it hink i'll be ok on that. but hte whole visa thing and it not being permenant is a con in my book. 
However pros as i said, i love the sunshine, love the beach and city lifestyle combo ( or maybe i'm kidding myself on that) the laid back attitude, the fact i can travel to asia and new zealand from there more easily than bermuda. 
Also though i've got a job offer in london, which is obviously close to dublin, i'd miss out on nothing. Close to europe so i could travel and get as many city/long breaks as i needed. you get 5 weeks holiday, so i could do a longer trip to asia/nz etc, but i wouldn't spend my weekends diving/surfing/bbqs etc which i love. 
So i'm a little torn on the two, and not knowing what to do. Also i have some friends in london, while sydney is complete unknown, i've only been there for 3 days once before. However i moved to a place i knew no one once before, so that is ok with me. But maybe now i'm 30, i want to get somewhere a bit more settled, and worried because of the work visa sydney might be hard to feel that way, might feel like bermuda, i could leave at any time. 
I know i'm not really going to get the answer here, as i'm the only person who can decide, but hoping some peopel who lived in both can help with the pros/cons i'm not thinking of, or maybe i've got sydney wrong and it's harder to meet people, and the the beach lifestyle is more tv show than reality


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know your occupation and how well you satisfy other criteria, but for most occupations it is EXTREMELY easy to get permanent residence in Australia. So I would suggest:

1. Find out if you can get a 175/176 visa.
2. Find out if Sydney has the kind of social life you crave.

1 and 2 above should give you a definite answer. Best of luck!!!


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had a similar dilemma, with very similar packages involved. I have also been offered a role in London and one in Sydney. Me and my partner have chosen Sydney because we want the lifestyle you are speaking of. London just doesn't appeal to me, to crammed in, too many people.

We only live 60 miles from London currently and often spend a day a week working there, I couldn't live there.

Obviously you have lived abroad already, and this is new for me, I have also never been to Australia, I'm a little bit spontaneous.

So I suppose the question really is how much do you currently miss friends and the like, and would you miss your lifestyle more??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, this is a common issue and effects all expats. 

You'll go through a series of love/hate phases with Australia. It starts usually with a love phase, then some annoyances and differences from what you're used to makes it a bit of a hate, then you get over it and few cycles go like this. This usually lasts about 1-2 yrs and is most acute in the first year. At some point in this year you will say to yourself "Biggest mistake ever" AND also "Wow I love this place". But as I said, you'll adjust, evaluate and cycle through it (it's a bit of an emotional adjustment mainly, and stepping back from your norms).

For example the laid back lifestyle can also be described as boring depending on your mood or how fast you like life to be. Some seek the slow pace (I am an Expat from New York so know what fast is like). But then you're going to hate that at 7 PM it looks like all of Sydney has gone to bed and is watching the Telly, doesn't happen in London I think. 

It's during this time that your definition of home starts to change, and for some it means that Australia becomes their new home, for others they don't like the AU lifestyle even after 2 yrs and return to the UK or 'home', and yet for others again they seek another place (i.e. Dubai, Hong Kong, Tokyo) for their next expat adventure. 

What you'll miss most of all and this is pretty universal is your close family (parents, siblings, cousins). Initially you miss your friends as well, but I find that fades after the first year. 

I've been here 7 yrs+, made my life here (home, wife, kid, mortgage) and Sydney is definitely my home, having the expat experience maybe I have one more move in me (i.e. Dubai) but will evaluate on which place will really offer me a better life and that is a complex calculation of lifestyle factors, job hours, money, and stress. 

My parents and sibling live on another continent but I keep in regular touch with them. One thing is that I actually see them more (more time spent with them) on holidays and Skype and chats (phone/Skype) than I did if I was still living in the same city. 



abetterlife said:


> I have had a similar dilemma, with very similar packages involved. I have also been offered a role in London and one in Sydney. Me and my partner have chosen Sydney because we want the lifestyle you are speaking of. London just doesn't appeal to me, to crammed in, too many people.
> 
> We only live 60 miles from London currently and often spend a day a week working there, I couldn't live there.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam you put it so well in words


----------



## mmaher (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi 
I'm also an Irish girl and thirty, I lived in Sydney for 2 years and I was working in various jobs. I didn't have a salary anywhere near what you are being offered but I never had any money troubles even though I spent most of my time partying!! The salary you are being offered is more than enough to survive. 
Sydney is an amazing city. I have two kids now and I'm trying to get a visa to go back!! Loved it over there. You will love it. Rent is expensive in Sydney but you're single so you will probably be sharing so that will cut the cost way down. 

You can go to London anytime. You will only get this chance to go to Sydney, do it while you can...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

irish_gal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from dublin ireland, and have been looking to relocate to sydney or london.
> I've just been offered a salary of 140k, with bonus of 15-30K a year, and a company offering me the 457 visa.


You must be one hot chick with long legs.  Can you tell me the place where you get your hair and nails done? I think I may need to spruce myself up to get that type of benefit - what do you say, eh? Maybe buy me a red dress - and knock 'em dead! :happy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

stormgal said:


> You must be one hot chick with long legs.  Can you tell me the place where you get your hair and nails done? I think I may need to spruce myself up to get that type of benefit - what do you say, eh? Maybe buy me a red dress - and knock 'em dead! :happy:


You will get even better if you make a name for yourself in quantitative finance, for example. Or, you could do CFA and become a money manager. Or you could open your own business and grow it into an MNC. You will have your own personal dreamliner then  You will write a book telling everyone how you worked so hard to get to the top spot, your time in Portugal with your daughter and being penniless, etc. etc. And then I will come forward saying you stole my ideas and you will have to give me a 100 million bucks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> You will get even better if you make a name for yourself in quantitative finance, for example. Or, you could do CFA and become a money manager. Or you could open your own business and grow it into an MNC. You will have your own personal dreamliner then  You will write a book telling everyone how you worked so hard to get to the top spot, your time in Portugal with your daughter and being penniless, etc. etc. And then I will come forward saying you stole my ideas and you will have to give me a 100 million bucks


Oh I know - I'm just teasin' IrishGal - you know how it is - every woman's pet peeve is to be promoted for looks and not for having any brains  - when she reads this, she'll know I'm kidding.

As for making big bucks - not interested. I used to work at wall street (in fact, my education was sponsored), but I'm not doing that again. I no longer want to be miserable chasing after status or money - it's not worth it and it isn't me. I can't stand anything corporate - I even shun big business and only invest and buy from the little ones. 

I'm moving out partly because I want to be a normal human being who values family and friends over work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Oh I know - I'm just teasin' IrishGal - you know how it is - every woman's pet peeve is to be promoted for looks and not for having any brains  - when she reads this, she'll know I'm kidding.
> 
> As for making big bucks - not interested. I used to work at wall street (in fact, my education was sponsored), but I'm not doing that again. I no longer want to be miserable chasing after status or money - it's not worth it and it isn't me. I can't stand anything corporate - I even shun big business and only invest and buy from the little ones.
> 
> I'm moving out partly because I want to be a normal human being who values family and friends over work.


Gosh you are going to marry an island caretaker or a national park ranger??????


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Gosh you are going to marry an island caretaker or a national park ranger??????




What's wrong with an island caretaker or park ranger? People shouldn't be judged based on their career but on their character. :nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

stormgal said:


> What's wrong with an island caretaker or park ranger? People shouldn't be judged based on their career but on their character. :nono:


Well, I was only reacting to the lifestyle that entails. I mean its not everybody's cup of tea, that's all. Anyways, since friends look out for friends, I have decided to start the search for your perfect match. Have a look at this: Yikes! Burmese pythons multiplying at a scary rate - St. Petersburg Times Getting excited????


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Well, I was only reacting to the lifestyle that entails. I mean its not everybody's cup of tea, that's all. Anyways, since friends look out for friends, I have decided to start the search for your perfect match. Have a look at this: Yikes! Burmese pythons multiplying at a scary rate - St. Petersburg Times Getting excited????


 no thanks!

I think now it's time to: :focus: Don't want to annoy the OP with endless irrelevant posts


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

stormgal said:


> no thanks!
> 
> I think now it's time to: :focus: Don't want to annoy the OP with endless irrelevant posts


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Agreed, :focus:


----------

